# Backwards Are Sentences The All Which In Thread A



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

?say to supposed I am what now Okay


----------



## kv466

¿about this is heck the whaT


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

!be Yoda would _jealouS_


----------



## Klavierspieler

...far too way gone has thiS


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> !be Yoda would _jealouS_


!tricky very are You



> ...far too way gone has thiS


right very are you


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

!wrong very is He^


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

?anyone Thoughts .word each of letter second the after "anomalocaris" write to have you where thread another starting of thinking I'm


----------



## Dodecaplex

?better even be would (letters their _and_ words both)Latin backwards perhaps ?Latin in speak to have all we where thread a about How .idea good very a Not


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> ?better even be would (letters their _and_ words both)Latin backwards perhaps ?Latin in speak to have all we where thread a about How .idea good very a Not


?backwards latin-pig about How .latin-pig speak only can I


----------



## Dodecaplex

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ?backwards latin-pig about How .latin-pig speak only can I


.enough good ,Eh


----------



## skalpel

⸮Backwards sentences type We?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

skalpel said:


> ⸮Backwards sentences type We?


 !done Well .right absolutely is That


----------



## skalpel

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> !done Well .right absolutely is That


!know to Good


----------



## jurianbai

mozart beats haydn
wagner kicks beethoven


----------



## Klavierspieler

...nothing said I


----------



## aphyrodite

like I, indeed thread awesome Pffft


----------



## MrPlayerismus

....game.... this by amused rather myself find I


----------



## aleazk

proposes thread the what do to easy pretty it's but


----------



## skalpel

backwards and forwards reads this


----------



## aleazk

skalpel said:


> backwards and forwards reads this


----------



## aphyrodite

this than better any get Can't


----------



## pollux

?palindromes about what

Doc, note I dissent. A fast never prevents a fatness; I diet on coD

:Spanish in is one thiS

Dabale arroz a la zorra el abaD


----------



## emiellucifuge

.that after again not but ,once post to obligated feel I which in threads grammar silly these all infuriating how Aaargh!


----------



## violadude

?sdrawkcab era sdrow DNA secnetnes ym fi tahW


----------



## skalpel

aleazk said:


>


:mean you think I


----------



## skalpel

violadude said:


> ?sdrawkcab era sdrow DNA secnetnes ym fi tahW


lmth.all-which-in-thread-83471/moc.lacissalcklat.www//: ptth


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach was Mozart forward than more ?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ambidextrous being on variation a this is?


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ambidextrous being on variation a this is?


is it think i yes


----------



## amfortas




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wow Wow Bow .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

?eB tI dluoW ohW, dlihcdnarG ruoY sA resopmoC A evaH dluoC uoY fI


----------



## Capeditiea

rebeW nov airaM lraC


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

rewsna tnetsisnoc a si Ti


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> rewsna tnetsisnoc a si Ti


3: .sresopmoc rehto tsom fo yxes tsom eht eb ot smees eh ?kcip i dluow esle ohw


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> 3: .sresopmoc rehto tsom fo yxes tsom eht eb ot smees eh ?kcip i dluow esle ohw


eciohc ym eb dluow sretsaC retsalP ro s'OTG ehT


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> eciohc ym eb dluow sretsaC retsalP ro s'OTG ehT


etsat doog evah uoy


----------



## hpowders

Classical Talk 4 low new a.

Wrong I'm maybe? Addictive is this!


----------



## hpowders

Mirror a to up posts these hold simply I. Ha Ha.

*ll:*Smart am I!*:ll *Smart am I!


----------



## Capeditiea

are you .


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> are you .


Be- may.


----------



## hpowders

Backwards go turntable my made I. Some-awe!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

chance by 4'33" ? playing you were What


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Be- may.


silly question a wasn't that


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> chance by 4'33" ? playing you were What


33"4' mean U?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> silly question a wasn't that


! CT on question silly a is question No


----------



## hpowders

? good any Beethoven Is

? CT join I Should

? downs-break have site the Does.

! that hate I


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> ! CT on question silly a is question No


question a saying wasn't i


----------



## Capeditiea

dyslexia developed have may i


----------



## Ingélou

Off get to want I - world the stop!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Preposition a with sentence a end never, case which in.


----------



## hpowders

? backwards posts future my all writing 4 banned get I Can

? 2 backwards notification the me send they would ,so If

. expect 2 what know 2 want just I

! SoT the violate 2 want don't I


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

no(w) soup notnow on...?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

? good any taste it Does


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ? good any taste it Does


? good any taste what Does

! night date a not It's


----------



## hpowders

? Mer-La than better Rome-Pines, is, Seriously

? garbage both they are Or

? them of out or them into get I Should


----------



## hpowders

? sentences wards-back or threads stupid 4 ideas, stupid more is Which


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> dyslexia developed have may i


 Daniels Stormy of photos developed have may I


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

? stupid is stupid How


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Daniels Stormy of photos developed have may I


? see i can


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> ? see i can


? have U Bitcoin much How

!!me MP


----------



## hpowders

! reverse in drives only car my ,thread this on participating B I Since

 ! do I What


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> ? have U Bitcoin much How
> 
> !!me MP


none have i sadly


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> ! reverse in drives only car my ,thread this on participating B I Since
> 
> ! do I What!


fixed that get to want may you 
scary is that


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> none have i sadly


? money the make to mod a as work U Maybe


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> fixed that get to want may you
> scary is that


! scary, Yes


----------



## Ingélou

Variety infinite her stale custom nor her wither cannot age!
Eat you what are you because.

Sometimes poetic be can sentences backwards.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> ? money the make to mod a as work U Maybe


?i can


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> ?i can


.....ask 2 hurt can't It. .lose 2 Nothing

.CT on record impeccable an have U

OHMI ,qualified Highly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mod for Capeditiea Poll a start Lets


----------



## hpowders

.exercise training-brain a as simply wards-Bach Cities Two of Tale A reading I'm

!me puzzles it way Either


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> .exercise training-brain a as simply wards-Bach Cities Two of Tale A reading I'm
> 
> !me puzzles it way Either


way this understand to easier be would Wake Finn's Maybe


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> way this understand to easier be would Wake Finn's Maybe


?Ulysses Joyce' James Maybe.

.Comic Classic the read I

 .pictures the liked I


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> way this understand to easier be would Wake Finn's Maybe


!Finn-land not, Sweden from are U thought I


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !Finn-land not, Sweden from are U thought I


?dimension this in Sweden from am i :O


----------



## St Matthew

Best is this not say


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> ?dimension this in Sweden from am i :O


 ? there tax pay you do and in reside you do dimensions other many How


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ? there tax pay you do and in reside you do dimensions other many How


 taxes no and amount infinite an about


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> taxes no and amount infinite an about


Stones Rolling the to this sell could you maybe But .(thou scale Quantum a on living about sure not) ...........haven Tax ultimate the so ,wondering Was


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Stones Rolling the to this sell could you maybe But .(thou scale Quantum a on living about sure not) ...........haven Tax ultimate the so ,wondering Was


"Request Majesties Satanic Thier" titled album an make would they did i if naw,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> "Request Majesties Satanic Thier" titled album an make would they did i if naw,


Holland in it record they unless ,idea bad a be would that why ,reasons 2000 of think can I


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Holland in it record they unless ,idea bad a be would that why ,reasons 2000 of think can I


land another be to seems Holland *nods,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> land another be to seems Holland *nods,


?dimension your In


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ?dimension your In


yeah .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

cool .


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> cool .


? over come wanna


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

? Dutch talk to have I Do


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ? Dutch talk to have I Do


backwards speak you request don't they if only but perhaps


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ? Dutch talk to have I Do


Dutch was this thought I.

?Dutch Fleming Renée Is


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Dutch was this thought I.
> 
> ?Dutch Fleming Renée Is


downunder Haydn position my from that on Czech me Let


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> downunder Haydn position my from that on Czech me Let


!Favorites my R puns Bach-ward


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

.*churchyard a in buried was he, away passed Beethoven When*
".decomposing Beethoven just s'It .about worry to nothing s'there ,citizens fellow My" ,cemetery the in gathered had that crowd the announced and up stood he ;magistrate the on dawned happening was what of realization the ,Suddenly "...Fifth the ...Sixth the ...Seventh the s'There" ;listening kept magistrate the So ".puzzling Most .too backwards s'it and ,Symphony Eighth the s'There" ,said and ,longer while a listened He ".backwards played being ,Symphony Ninth s'Beethoven s'that ,yes ,Ah" ,said and ,moment a for listened ,grave the to ear his bent he ,arrived magistrate the When .magistrate town the got and ran priest the ,Frightened .grave the from coming music unrecognizable ,faint some heard and grave the to close bent priest The .it to listen and come to priest the got and ran drunk the ,Terrified .buried was Beethoven where area the from coming noise strange some heard and cemetery the through walking was drunk town the ,later days couple A


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> .*churchyard a in buried was he, away passed Beethoven When*
> ".decomposing Beethoven just s'It .about worry to nothing s'there ,citizens fellow My" ,cemetery the in gathered had that crowd the announced and up stood he ;magistrate the on dawned happening was what of realization the ,Suddenly "...Fifth the ...Sixth the ...Seventh the s'There" ;listening kept magistrate the So ".puzzling Most .too backwards s'it and ,Symphony Eighth the s'There" ,said and ,longer while a listened He ".backwards played being ,Symphony Ninth s'Beethoven s'that ,yes ,Ah" ,said and ,moment a for listened ,grave the to ear his bent he ,arrived magistrate the When .magistrate town the got and ran priest the ,Frightened .grave the from coming music unrecognizable ,faint some heard and grave the to close bent priest The .it to listen and come to priest the got and ran drunk the ,Terrified .buried was Beethoven where area the from coming noise strange some heard and cemetery the through walking was drunk town the ,later days couple A


? type to you take this did long how :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> ? type to you take this did long how :O


 promise I all s'that but before one the and one this on cheated I

http://textmechanic.com/text-tools/obfuscation-tools/reverse-text-generator/


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> promise I all s'that but before one the and one this on cheated I
> 
> http://textmechanic.com/text-tools/obfuscation-tools/reverse-text-generator/


? too those have they :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> ? too those have they :O


want you text ɟo ǝdʎʇ ʎuɐ ɥɔnɯ ytterp Sey


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> want you text ɟo ǝdʎʇ ʎuɐ ɥɔnɯ ytterp Sey


blown is mind my


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> blown is mind my


Yllacinagroni ro yllacinagro


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yllacinagroni ro yllacinagro


...dnatsrednu ot elihw a em koot taht


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yllacinagroni ro yllacinagro


:3 .yllacinagro tub


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'ev tsol siht daerht yllatot SHFshflkdsa;OIDSA SJFDS SFDJS dsmgdls;s;;x


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> ...dnatsrednu ot elihw a em koot taht


?Dutch this Is


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> ?Dutch this Is


ıʇs ɐןן pnʇɔɥ ʇo ɯǝ


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'ev tsol siht daerht yllatot SHFshflkdsa;OIDSA SJFDS SFDJS dsmgdls;s;;x


...confused am i


----------



## Flamme

Me for nerdy too.:lol:


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> Me for nerdy too.:lol:


 !here posted U yet And


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ıʇs ɐןן pnʇɔɥ ʇo ɯǝ


.Hebrew write can you that know didn't I


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ʍǝɹq ɐ ǝʌɐɥ ı uǝɥʍ ʎןɹɐןnɔıʇɹɐd


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ʍǝɹq ɐ ǝʌɐɥ ı uǝɥʍ ʎןɹɐןnɔıʇɹɐd


down upside this read can i that greatful am i well...


----------



## St Matthew

¡¡¡¡pᴉsɔonuʇ ɐ ƃoʇ I lǝɐsʇ ɐʇ qnʇ ɯnɔɥ ʇɥɐʇ ʇɥɹǝɐp ʇɥᴉs lᴉʞǝ pou,ʇ I


----------



## Capeditiea

St Matthew said:


> ¡¡¡¡pᴉsɔonuʇ ɐ ƃoʇ I lǝɐsʇ ɐʇ qnʇ ɯnɔɥ ʇɥɐʇ ʇɥɹǝɐp ʇɥᴉs lᴉʞǝ pou,ʇ I


 me with screwing are you now


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> me with screwing are you now


!private kept B should life sex Your


----------



## Flamme

hpowders said:


> !here posted U yet And


Flame a to moth a like driven was i.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !private kept B should life sex Your


sorry my... o :O


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> Flame a to moth a like driven was i.


!sense of lot a Makes

!challenges new brain my giving love I


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> sorry my... o :O


!out find will Nobody

!this read 2 how know not do posters Most

.this read to how out figure will posters of %3767.3 Maybe


----------



## hpowders

! 4-B never like expanding is brain my ,thread this 2 Thanks

!growing mean I.....groaning it feel actually can I


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !out find will Nobody
> 
> !this read 2 how know not do posters Most
> 
> .this read to how out figure will posters of 3.756% Maybe


factor this about wonder often i *eyes suspicious


----------



## St Matthew

I am not understanding not, am I?


----------



## St Matthew

hpowders said:


> !sense of lot a Makes
> 
> !challenges new brain my giving love I


:tiphat:

Challenges!!

New

Trying

Are

You

Glad

I'm

Better!

Be

Will

You

Then

This

Like

It

Read


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> Challenges!!
> 
> New
> 
> Trying
> 
> Are
> 
> You
> 
> Glad
> 
> I'm
> 
> Better!
> 
> Be
> 
> Will
> 
> You
> 
> Then
> 
> This
> 
> Like
> 
> It
> 
> Read


!handle can't brain my This

.books to Comics Classic from going handle 2 attempting still is brain My


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !handle can't brain my This
> 
> .books to Comics Classic from going handle 2 attempting still is brain My


spiderman amazing the of art fine the practice simply can you least At


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> spiderman amazing the of art fine the practice simply can you least At


?site-web a have Spiderman Does


----------



## Flamme

Air the in chill night pleasant brings and woods the off neck my in lemon of slice perfect a like looks moon.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> ?site-web a have Spiderman Does


 like would you if him ask can i might he


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

hpowders said:


> ?site-web a have Spiderman Does


Somewhere Might I


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

back your hey! my goodness


----------



## Capeditiea

spiderman summoned accidently we :O


----------



## hpowders

.neighborhood friendlier a have we guess I


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> .neighborhood friendlier a have we guess I


friendliness our with mess gonna not are CT of villians the hopefully *nods


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> friendliness our with mess gonna not are CT of villians the hopefully *nods


.much take doesn't It


----------



## hpowders

!skill this at good getting really I'm ,know You

!me of proud so B will parents My

!something accomplished have I FINALLY


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !skill this at good getting really I'm ,know You
> 
> !me of proud so B will parents My
> 
> !something accomplished have I FINALLY


 folk confuse to just post ever we posting every on this did we if what :O


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> folk confuse to just post ever we posting every on this did we if what :O


!elite CT intellectual the of part B 2 considered B will we Then

. group wards-Bach private ,elite CT the join 2 asked B will we Perhaps

.hope is do can we All

.wards-Bach posting Keep

.notices elite CT intellectual the hope And

.praise with us showers then And

!showers golden no ,Hopefully


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !elite CT intellectual the of part B 2 considered B will we Then
> 
> . group wards-Bach private ,elite CT the join 2 asked B will we Perhaps
> 
> .hope is do can we All
> 
> .wards-Bach posting Keep
> 
> .notices elite CT intellectual the hope And
> 
> .praise with us showers then And
> 
> !showers golden no ,Hopefully


nice too be wouldn't showers golden yeah

elite CT the of ranks the in up level shall we

YEAH


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

!detnaw ealumrof ,etaulave ot elacS lootS lotsirB eht esu uoy dluow dna doirep citnamoR eht fo resopmoc etoN nworB tseggib eht si ohW


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> !detnaw ealumrof ,etaulave ot elacS lootS lotsirB eht esu uoy dluow dna doirep citnamoR eht fo resopmoc etoN nworB tseggib eht si ohW


 ?siht daer ot em koot ti gnol woh wonk uoy od


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> ?siht daer ot em koot ti gnol woh wonk uoy od


sseug doog a ekat dluoc I


----------



## St Matthew

Compute not does


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

caM a gnisu uoy era ,seod ton etupmoC


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> !detnaw ealumrof ,etaulave ot elacS lootS lotsirB eht esu uoy dluow dna doirep citnamoR eht fo resopmoc etoN nworB tseggib eht si ohW


!it said You


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> caM a gnisu uoy era ,seod ton etupmoC


?Dutch that Is


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> ?Dutch that Is


 . os eveileb I


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> Compute not does


?SoT CT the quoting U R Y


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> . os eveileb I


.info the 4 Thanks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> .info the 4 Thanks


gnimelF eeneR morf ti tog I


----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> caM a gnisu uoy era ,seod ton etupmoC


Of Know I That Not No


----------



## St Matthew

Letters Random Typing Just I'm ,Anymore Me Facing Even Isn't Computer My


----------



## Capeditiea

Dragons Metal the for Out Watch


----------



## St Matthew

Capeditiea said:


> Dragons Metal the for Out Watch


cab a get I after now off log will I .net dot metal dragon on was I realize didn't I ,Sorry


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

St Matthew said:


> cab a get I after now off log will I .net dot metal dragon on was I realize didn't I ,Sorry


 ?bacabA gniyalp erew uoy yas uoy did tahW


----------



## Capeditiea

St Matthew said:


> cab a get I after now off log will I .net dot metal dragon on was I realize didn't I ,Sorry


Dragons Metal of form hidden a are Cabs :O


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> gnimelF eeneR morf ti tog I


 ?Dutch sing Fleming Renée Does.

.Phillips Dutch 4 records she know I


----------



## Flamme

Mars was it thought i, ''backwards rotates'' Venus only, planets major the of.
Crackhead


----------



## hpowders

.Bluetooth car's my with up pair not will iPhone new My

.instructions wards-Bach clear ,good need desperately I

!me call don't ,then Until


----------



## St Matthew

sdrawkcab ti daer uoy nehw neve esnes ekam t'nod tsuj sgnihtemos


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

retteb yna ti ekam nwod edispu seod


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> sdrawkcab ti daer uoy nehw neve esnes ekam t'nod tsuj sgnihtemos


Is this Serbo-Croation?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Is this Serbo-Croation?


backwards speak to forgotten have may you think i


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> backwards speak to forgotten have may you think i


 slacituecamrahP kcreM sih ekat ot togroF


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> slacituecamrahP kcreM sih ekat ot togroF


?Russian phonetic this Is


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> backwards speak to forgotten have may you think i


.notice would anyone think didn't I


----------



## Dim7

Is it crazy how saying sentences backwards creates backwards sentences saying how crazy it is?


----------



## Guest

.owt owt owt owt rebmun tsop evisserpmi nA


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> ?Russian phonetic this Is


pissed just was I ,No


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> pissed just was I ,No


!now shape better Urine


----------



## hpowders

!coming kid New

?Urine or Pauline her name I Should


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !coming kid New
> 
> ?Urine or Pauline her name I Should


Paulina-Urine her name


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Paulina-Urine her name


?stains leave it Does


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ?stains leave it Does


!me 2 it sock can really U


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> slacituecamrahP kcreM sih ekat ot togroF


?level advanced this 2 get I do How

. learn 2 want I


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> ?level advanced this 2 get I do How
> 
> . learn 2 want I


 sleehwtrac evif dna skcaj gnipmuj net od tsuj ysae si ti


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> sleehwtrac evif dna skcaj gnipmuj net od tsuj ysae si ti


?French this Is


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> ?French this Is


si ti


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

have I wookies the with relations Good. will I Go.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> si ti


!so thought I


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

.tnemevap eht ssorca thgir yrrol sih dekrap dah ressot emos taht dnif ot ylno ,talf ym tfel dna repmuj ikahk a dna sreniart ym no tup I ,hsikcep gnileeF


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bach and Mozart like you.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hcaB ot hcaB nehw ylno tub ,seY


----------

